# Making feminized seeds???



## Maddmachinist (Feb 7, 2015)

If your plant hermi's on you and you let it pollenate itself will you get feminized seeds or will just be more hermie prone seeds. Or do you have to take the pollen from a hermie and pollenate a pure female. May sound stupid but I'm curious


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2015)

You don't sound stupid. Most of the research says that hermies will produce hermies. Maybe not all but not worth it to save a hermie..   Don't use hermie pollen. Get rid of it and spray down with water any plants around the hermied one to kill any pollen. Not all hermie pollen will pollinate but to be on the safe side get rid of it.

There are just too many wonderful varieties that won't hermi on you to mess with sub standard genetics.


----------



## samarta (Feb 8, 2015)

I've read hear that you spray colidal silver on a female branch and it will produce either a seed or pollen that produces seed that does not contain the male hormone.  As long as I can obtain them from the breeders, I will because so far they have all been female as advertised and they are worth it for having done all of this with the finest strains.


----------



## zem (Feb 8, 2015)

yes they use chemicals lik colloidal silver to stimulate pollen production. then they use that pollen with another female, i am unsure how, but there is more to it than just spraying the chemical and pollinating. they follow a track to minimize the occurrence of the hermie gene. still though, a feminized seed has a higher risk of hermies than a stable f1 regular seed IMO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

Do not use hermie stock for anything.  

Fems and hermies are very different.  Breeders go through a whole lot and several generations of plants to find good stable parents to use for fem seeds.  There truly is far more to it than simply putting colloidal silver on a plant and allowing it to hermie.  When I first started growing hermies were unheard of.  It is all this messing with genetics, IMO, that has caused this....


----------



## Maddmachinist (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the input


----------

